# Gesshin 2000 Back In Stock



## JBroida (Nov 29, 2011)

Gesshin 2000 back in stock (which means all of the gesshin stones are in stock currently)

Gesshin Toishi @ JKI


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 29, 2011)

JBroida said:


> Gesshin 2000 back in stock (which means all of the gesshin stones are in stock currently)
> 
> Gesshin Toishi @ JKI



Is the jump from the Gesshin 400 to the Gesshin 2000 acceptable/desirable Jon? Or should I really have the Gesshin 1000 in between them...


----------



## JBroida (Nov 29, 2011)

No need for the 1000 in between them... i use the 400, 2000, and 4000 in my lineup... sometimes i follow it up with the 5k, 6k, 8k, or something else


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 29, 2011)

JBroida said:


> No need for the 1000 in between them... i use the 400, 2000, and 4000 in my lineup... sometimes i follow it up with the 5k, 6k, 8k, or something else



I'll give you one more chance to sell me a Gesshin 1000 today (to go along with my 400, 4000, soon to be aquired 2000, and 8000). 

Outside of the "no soak time" advantage, is the Gesshin 1000 a better stone for quick touch-ups than the 2000?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 29, 2011)

honestly, you dont need it at all if you have the 400, 2k, and 4k. Its more of an alternative if you want/need splash and go.


----------

